# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Solasta

## Loupgris92

Bonjour,
Juste pour vous signaler que sur ce guide, plutôt bien fait au demeurant, c'est glissé un passage inexact.
Pour le guerrier et ses styles de combat, le style duel donne bien +2 aux dommages mais pas au détriment de la défense. Conformément à la version papier, porter un bouclier n'est pas un obstacle à son utilisation, seule l'utilisation d'une seconde arme serait un obstacle. Du reste, ce style est un des meilleurs pour les classes au corps à corps.

----------

